# should i buy the 24-70 2.8 ii?



## np2576 (Feb 9, 2015)

someone is selling the 24-70 f2.8 ii for 1450. Should i grab it or get the tamron version.


----------



## candyman (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> someone is selling the 24-70 f2.8 ii for 1450. Should i grab it or get the tamron version.


$ or €?
If euro, it is still about 500 euro more expensive than a new Tamron. But, personally, for that price I would start to consider it.


----------



## np2576 (Feb 9, 2015)

It is $1450 And no tax. So its only 44 dollars more than the tamron.


----------



## candyman (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> It is $1450 And no tax. So its only 44 dollars more than the tamron.


A no-brainer if the lens is in good condition. Do your tests and if ok, take it


----------



## cid (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> It is $1450 And no tax. So its only 44 dollars more than the tamron.



If not demaged, scratched or whatever then GO FOR IT

It's really awesome lens, some say this FL range is bit boring, but as general zoom it's simply outstanding 8)


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> someone is selling the 24-70 f2.8 ii for 1450. Should i grab it or get the tamron version.



This is unusually low price. Be very careful that there may be a catch. 

I think I've seen tamron going for $1100 brand new not too long ago. 

Resale value of canon is generally higher. If you get the canon version for less than 1600, you should expect to sell at similar price or better in some cases. All you lose will be commission and shipping cost. And I see those as rental costs. This is how I see it.


----------



## np2576 (Feb 9, 2015)

He just wants to sell it fast! he sold the 70-200 f2.8 is ii for 1500


----------



## candyman (Feb 9, 2015)

np2576 said:


> He just wants to sell it fast! he sold the 70-200 f2.8 is ii for 1500


Just pay attention that it actually belongs to him (You may ask for the original invoice) and not stolen... :-\


----------



## np2576 (Feb 9, 2015)

He has all the paper work. Plus he works at the court and im meeting him there. It would be stupid to sell stolen item At your job


----------



## PVS (Feb 9, 2015)

No brainer.


----------

